# bob sikes



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

Might be heading over to bob sikes tomorrow the 24th. Is the cold weather going to affect the fish? and should I even go out there or just stay home?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

good luck i went there today and caught niothing but pigfish and lots of them


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Theres millions of pigfish out there right now and a few white trout. Some people have gotten lucky and caught some bull reds last week.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

how big? they can be good eatin.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

if you can pick through the pigfish and white trout, you might get a redfish or black drum

make sure to bring a jacket! :letsparty


----------

